# a few quistion about mining!



## moon70 (Feb 11, 2018)

hi friends
1-How much memory error is allowed and is standard?Is it related to the duration of the working rig?
2-How much each riser is consumed(Estimated)?Does it have a relationship with the card??
3-What is Specifications of stable rig?
4-bios modding Is that just to set 1500 memory strap to 1750 and upper?


----------

